# Gapps Source ?



## 88% (Aug 11, 2012)

I've just rooted and installed AOKP, but unfortunately it seems that goo.im is down.

Anyone know another source to get the Gapps? I've found the package in some of the locker sites, but I'm a bit wary of installing apps from an untrusted source.

Thanks.

(edit: seems they're only down until Monday)


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

88% said:


> I've just rooted and installed AOKP, but unfortunately it seems that goo.im is down.
> 
> Anyone know another source to get the Gapps? I've found the package in some of the locker sites, but I'm a bit wary of installing apps from an untrusted source.
> 
> ...


If you still need them, I can throw them in my Dropbox temporarily. I always keep everything I download, so I have quite a few versions of Gapps, including the most recent.

EDIT: Give it 10 minutes https://www.dropbox.com/c/shmodel?nsid=10513928&sjid=0&state=2&signature=daaa267&path=/Android/gapps-jb-20120726-signed.zip&id=shmodel
MD5 is f62cfe4a827202899919fd932d5246d7


----------

